# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Υπερθέρμανση

## emeis

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα μηχάνημα μιας άλλης εποχής.
ενα Μαγνητόφωνο ανοικτής ταινίας (κοινώς μπομπινόφωνο)
AKAI GX-210D.το μηχάνημα είναι πραγματικά σαν να βγήκε τώρα απο το εργοστάσιο.
ολοκαίνουργιο! εξαιρετική κατάσταση.γράφει και παίζει τέλεια.στο εσωτερικό του όλα λάμπουν.
αλλα,....το θέμα είναι οτι μετα απο 40 λεπτα περίπου,..αρχίζει και βγάζει θερμοκρασία,....μετά απο 2 ώρες,...ζεματάει,..δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το χέρι σου επάνω,...ξαφνιάστηκα,γιατί λέω να βγάζει τέτοια θερμοκρασία,..έψαξα στο δίκτυο και βρήκα αυτό:  http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...LMPCswbNmty1Ag
εκεί σε κάποιο σημείο ,απο ότι μπόρεσα να μεταφράσω απο γερμανικά,..λέει ότι προσθέτοντας (σε σειρα?,..παράλληλα?.....???....).έναν ακόμη πυκνωτή δίπλα στον ηδη υπάρχοντα,.το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί.
ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν όντως έχει βάση αυτό,...και αν ναι,...πως θα πρέπει να είναι η συνδεσμολογία,.. παράλληλα?...σε σειρά?...ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι ίδιος με τον υπάρχοντα?..δεν γνωρίζω απο ηλεκτρονικά,..αλλα με συμβουλή και κατεύθυνση θα μπορούσα να κάνω 2,3 κολλήσεις,.μόνος μου,..η κάποιο κυκλωματάκι,..
σας ευχαριστώ  εκ των προτέρων,...

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια και σε σενα 

μια ερωτηση για αρχη εκανες καμια αναγνωριστικη πτηση σε εκεινο το σημειο που διχνει η φωτο που κατεβασες απο τον πρωτο παθωντα ;; αν οχι ανοιξε και δες στο σημειο που σου δειχνει η φωτογραφια και διαβασε τα στοιχεια του πυκνωτη ποσα mf ειναι και σε ποσα βολτ για να κανουμε μια αρχη και μετα παλι εδω

----------


## emeis

τα στοιχεία του συγκεκριμένου πυκνωτή είναι:
MP CAPACITOR
RED 2.0μF
WHITE 1.0μF
C COMMON
250 W V. AC
και μερικές φωτογραφίες:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η υπερθέρμανση από που προέρχεται, κινητήρα, μετ/τή, κύκλωμα??
Είναι για 220 ή 110??

----------


## emeis

γειἀ σου Αποστόλη,... 220V
 η θερμότητα εντοπίζεται στο μοτέρ του capstan,και απο ότι εἰδα άλλη μια φορά στο γερμανικό λίνκ,.,.αλλάχτηκε και ο επάνω πυκνωτής του οποίου τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι:
MP CAPACITOR
4+4μF
C.COMMON
250 W V.AC
στην ουσία δηλαδή άλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτές που είχε το μηχάνημα απο την μάνα του ,με άλλους απο ότι βλέπω πλαστικούς 4 .
δεν ξέρω γιατί τους έκανε επί 2,...ίσως δεν βρήκε ίδιους?...

----------


## sv4lqcnik

αποστολη αν διαβασεις στα γραφωμενα του γερμανου στο λινκ που δινει παραπανω το παλικαρι ειναι απο τον ηλεκτρολυτικο που εβαλε φωτο η χωριτικοτητα ειναι 2 +1 mf  ο πυκνωτης ειναι διπλος . 
ο γερμανος εβαλε δυο πυκνωτες 4 mf , συνδεσε τους  πυκνωτες κανωντας κοινη συνδεση μεταξυτους .και τα ενεργα ακρα τα συνδεσε ετσι ακριβως οπου ειναι συνδεμενα στον πυκνωτη και το αποδιδει σωστα σε καταστροφη του πυκνωτη απο τον καιρο .

*παναγιωτη* αν προσεξεις και αντιγραψεις την τροποποιηση του γερμανου στο blog του λινκ που βρηκες την φωτο το λεει ο τυπος και στο λεω επιδη διαβασα το προβλημα του και την λυση που εδωσε συνδεωντας *προσοχη το* C ΚΟΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΩΝ τεμ 2 ΤΩΝ 4 ΜΙΚΡΟΦΑΡΑΝΤ 250 ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΚΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΛΩΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΦΕΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΥΚΤΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΒΑΙΒΕΩΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΩΝ.

CAPASITOR1.bmp

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Νίκο από γερμανικά...nein.
Πάντως βεβαιώσου ότι το σύστημα μοτέρ-βολάν γυρίζει εύκολα με το χέρι, μπορεί να έχουν ξεραθεί και τα λιπαντικά, όπως και οι πυκνωτές, (καθάρισμα και 1 σταγόνα ψιλό λάδι στους άξονες και στη βάση του βολάν )

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ο παναγιωτης να το δει αυτο 
παντως ο γερμανος ειχε πυκνωτη πεθαμενο απο ξηροτητα και γεραματα και ετσι την βολεψε την δουλεια με δυο 4 μικρο και καθαρισε την μπουγαδα για την ωρα αυτα

----------


## emeis

Κύριοι σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας,τον χρόνο σας.τον κόπο σας.
Νίκο προφανώς και ο επάνω πυκνωτής θα αλλαχτεί με την ίδια διαδικασία που μου είπες.
Αποστόλη τα μοτέρ γυρίζουν άνετα με το δάχτυλο δεν νομίζω να χρειαστούν λίπανση.

----------

